# Urgent - need mobo for i5 2400 !



## karthik316_1999 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm in need of a good motherboard suggestion for my Intel build. CPU is the sandy bridge i5 2400. Unable to decide on a good chipset & a mobo.

Need to decide between H67 & P67. Z68 -> if you say its highly recommended for my requirement..

The requirement: causal gaming + ability to play some recent games @ decent resolution if not maxed out settings.

1. I dont plan to OC the CPU. So, I guess the P67 is not needed.

2. I need to decide between going with the onboard IGP on i5 2400 or a discrete graphics card. If the IGP can handle games decently, then the mobo that I choose need to be a good solid one to withstand a powerful GPU in future.

Pls. suggest ! (Budget not a problem if the boards suits my requirement.)


----------



## Cilus (Aug 21, 2011)

The thing is you can't overclock your i5 2400 processor because it does not have unlocked multiplier like the K series processor, no matter what chipset based mobo u r gonna use with it.

So you're left with only one choice...Intel H67 based mobo. Get the Intel DH67BL-B3 available @ 5.5K. 
And Intel IGP HD 2000 can't play any current generation games properly. You can play them in lower details and low resolution like 1024X768


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 21, 2011)

Which games are you talking about? 
I played Bulletsorm with my config. It gave me FPS around 17 and in rare cases the FPS moved down to as low as 4 or 5 for 2-4seconds. 
Even checked Crysis-2, Batman Arkham Asylum and Assasins Creed Brotherhood. These games run at 8 FPS. In many instances the FPS fell down to 3 or 4 and the games looked like SlideShow. Metro 2033 IMO will also run at nothing more than 6 FPS. 
Games like Resident Evil 5, L4D2, FarCry2, DevilMayCry4 ran at decent 24 FPS.

So, its better to get a gfx card. 
HD 6770 at 6.5k is the minimum requirement you should opt to play the latest games at Medium Settings.  

For motherboard, as you have a non 'k' processor, so no need of going for a P67 or Z68 mobo. Get a simple H67 board. The best option available is Intel DH67BL-B3 at 5.5k.

So, go for:
Intel DH67BL-B3 -- 5.5k
MSi HD 6770 -- 6.5k
Total --- 12k

If budget is not a problem then:
Intel DH67BL-B3 -- 5.5k
MSi HD 6850 -- 9.5k 
Total --- 15k


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hows Biostar TH67XE ? It is the best buy announced in thinkdigit Feb 2011 issue.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks cilus & saswat..
Completely dropped the idea of using the IGP..

I had decided to go with the i5 2400k + Asus P8P67 + 6850


But now, i5 2400 + Intel DH67BL-B3 + 6850 also sounds interesting as I save 2k on the CPU & another 2.5k on the mobo.. wat say..?

Also, the cx430 v2 should hold food for this setup I believe.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 21, 2011)

There is actually no i5-2400k. Only i5-2400 and i5-2400S are available. K series are from i5-2500k and i7-2600k. 

IMO CX-430v2 is not a good idea with this setup. It might just be able to handle your rig, but in any ways i would like to go with a better PSU. 
You should look for TAGAN StoneRock 500W at 3k or Corsair GS-600W at 3.8k.

Else among all, the best deal would be to go for a VX-450. VX-450 is now hard to find, but if you can find one then grab it. Our forum member 'Mega Mind' is selling his 1.5yrs old VX-450 with 3.5yrs warranty remaining at 2.5k. You can consider that too. Its will be the perfect PSU for your rig. Moreover GS Series and CX series have only 2-3yrs warranty, so if you get the VX-450 fRom Mega Mind you get 3.5yrs warranty i.e 0.5yrs more than CX and GS series. So, in any way this deal will be a win-win situation.

Also, VX-450 performs equally as (or a little better than) the GS-600. And you get a VX-450 for 2.5k with 3.5yrs warranty remaining then you shouldn't leave this deal in any case. 
www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/145282-corsair-vx450-psu.html

BTW mention your total budget along with the parts you are looking for, for better suggestions.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Aug 21, 2011)

hmm.. maybe I ll try looking at the gs 600w. that should suffice I believe.

So, should I go for the i5 2400s (OC'able) + Asus P8P67 + 6850

Or

i5 2400 + Intel DH67BL-B3 + 6850 to save on the money.

Remaining components would be CM 430 cabinet, 2x2gb corsair xms3, 1tb sata2 HDD,benq lcd.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 21, 2011)

Saswat, GS600 performs better than VX450, it is not the other way around. VX 450 can deliver max of 500W power whereas GS600 can deliver 600W. May be the build quality in VX 450 is better than GS series but that does not implies that in can be used where more than 500W power is required.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 21, 2011)

2400s is not oc'able. its just a power saver model of 2400. its clocked at 2.5ghz as opposed to 3.1ghz of 2400. 2400s supports turbo upto 3.3ghz and 2400 upto 3.4ghz.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 21, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Saswat, GS600 performs better than VX450, it is not the other way around. VX 450 can deliver max of 500W power whereas GS600 can deliver 600W. May be the build quality in VX 450 is better than GS series but that does not implies that in can be used where more than 500W power is required.


  Actually i meant the build quality only. Also thought VX-450 performed equally as the GS-600 and delivers upto 600W when needed. Thanks for clearing this up Cilus. But for OP's need VX-450 is some what more than sufficient IMO.

 So, i think going for 'Mega Mind's' VX-450 at 2.5k is the best deal. You save 1.5k and can use that to get a HD 6870 instead. If really intrested in GS-600 then its your call. 
It seems that you want allmost all components. So, fill up the ques. Template and post back, may be your rig can improve a by better config.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 21, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> hmm.. maybe I ll try looking at the gs 600w. that should suffice I believe.
> 
> So, should I go for the i5 2400s (OC'able) + Asus P8P67 + 6850



2044S is not overclockable. If you have plans to OC your cpu, then go with i5-2500K @10.2K or i7-2600K @15.2K


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry there's been a slight error in the post. Im looking at the i5 2500k & not the 2400's.
Will fill up the template and post in the next 5 mins..

Meanwhile, any suggestions / recommendations between the Asus P8P67 and MSI Z68A-GD55 (B3) board's?

The template :

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: mid-level gaming Intel i5 2500 PC

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 50k

4. Planning to overclock?
A: yes

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: win 7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 1 tb

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: 20". not very particular abt. resolution (wats in current market will do)
believe the benq g2220 hd will do.. ?

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 7

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: Assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: ASAP

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: speakers

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Tamilnadu, No.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: A comparison between Asus P8P67 and MSI Z68A-GD55 (B3) board's would be helpful.

thanks..


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 21, 2011)

get MSI z68A GD55 B3 for 10k if you want to overclock


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 22, 2011)

For 50k here is what you can get.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel i5 2500k|10500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600 
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2600
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|3800
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition |9300
*Monitor*
|BENQ G2220HD|7000
*Desket*
|Logitech KB Combo|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
|
* Total*
|52000
With a *k* series processor the best suited motherboard is Z68 which has the both the features of H67 and P67.

Though you can go for P67 if you want but IMO a Z68 board will be a better idea.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 22, 2011)

Intel DH67BL is good for Intel i5 2400 ? As most techy people dont suggest intel mobos, why this mobo is being suggested in TDF?
Suggest Any good third party mobo @ 6-6.5k.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 23, 2011)

Intel DH67BL is good. Choice varies from person to person, country to country.  Hope you got my point.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 23, 2011)

Though intel mobos are not so good. But for its price and features, DH67BL-B3 is very good choice for budget PCs.


----------



## casual_gamer (Aug 23, 2011)

for me intel boards are the most stable, it will last a very long time.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 23, 2011)

To :d6bmgsa, swat23 , casual_gamer
 How about the warranty issues and solid caps, capacitors etc etc etc in Intel original mobo.? am noob.

I am planning i5 2400 @40k. What will be the best mobo for me under 6k. 
Sorry i didnt felt the need for new Thread coz this thread is good for discussing all that.


----------



## kantiman (Aug 23, 2011)

2500k and asus p8Z68 v is good combination. i m buying same.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 23, 2011)

If you want a i5-2400 rig for 40k then get:
i5-2400 -- 9.3k
Intel DH67BL-B3 -- 5.7k
Total --- 15k

You save 7k more from your previous rig mentioned above.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the compact config saswat...
how abt the asus p8z68 ?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 25, 2011)

For Asus motherboard, the choices are:
Asus P8Z68-V Motherboard @ 12.6k
Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z @ 12.7k

Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z @ 12.7k would be a better choice if you are more into OCing. Moreover it comes bundled with Kaspersky Antivirus licensed for 1 year. Though you would be loosing Bluetooth (your are supposed to get in Asus P8Z68-V), but for OCers this is very good choice.
For an overall performance you can go with Asus P8Z68-V. 


*Again changed your mind to 50k+ i hope!!*


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 25, 2011)

Asus P8Z68-V is good motherboard and you can opt for it without any second thought.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 25, 2011)

karthik316_1999, I think you are missing one point while asking for Asus Z68 based mobo....there is no use of a Z68 mobo unless you are buying a K series processor. 2400 cannot be overcloked...no matter which motherboard you're using. 2500K (10.5K) + MSI Z68-GD55 (@ 8.7K) = 19.2K is the minimum price for getting a K series processor and a Z68 mobo. 1st make up your mind about the K series processor.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, we are talking abt the i5 2500k proc here..
GS 600 / corsair vx 450 / Seasonic bronze 520 

the winner ?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 26, 2011)

is G600 silent enough !!?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 26, 2011)

karthik316_1999, get Corsair GS600W. Although corsair vx 450 and Seasonic bronze 520 have better build quality and efficieny, they can just produce 500W (for VX450) or 550W(Seasonic Bronze 520) power. On the other hand GS600 has above average build quality, 80+ efficieny and 600W power output. So overall it is a better buy sicne it will enable you to add more components without changing the PSU.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2011)

Best H67 mobo under 6K will be: Intel DH67BL-B3.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 26, 2011)

guys is corsair GS 600 performs silently?


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Aug 27, 2011)

@ cilus..
That's a good suggestion there.. but assuming I dont plan on much of upgrading in the future.. the vx450w should suffice right ?

In fact, earlier when talking abt an AMD build of 955be+6850, v had freezed on the cx430 !


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 27, 2011)

Definitely GS600 must be silent, else many members here wouldn't have opted it.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Aug 31, 2011)

Mods may closed this thread now, as the Asus z68 board has been chosen for this build !


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

^^ good choice, but which model did you choose?


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Aug 31, 2011)

P8z68..


----------

